# Looking for Blue Angels Decals



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone out there with a model of a 1/48 Blue Angels F-18 would consider doing a good hi rez scan of the decals for me?

I'm interested in reducing them to 1/144 and 1/350 scales.

Also, I'm wondering if anyone out there with the capabilities of reducing and printing these decals would be interested in tackling this little project?
With appropiate compensation of course.
I'd be interested in enough decals to make the whole team in each scale.

Thanks.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I have a set for a 1\48th F4, if you can use them.


John


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks,


I appreciate the offer, but in order to fit the wing geometry they need to be for a F-18


----------



## mynoosha (Oct 11, 2007)

*Got some...*

If you still need them,I've got the Monogram 1/48 sheet,just email me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

mynoosha said:


> If you still need them,I've got the Monogram 1/48 sheet,just email me. :thumbsup:


Thanks,

I appreciate it, but I broke down and bought one.


----------

